# Will the London Pro store be getting the Overrich Pigments?



## nazia (May 31, 2009)

It seems that some of the pigments from the Overrich collex have been made permanent in the US Pro stores and I'd love to be able to get a couple more. 

So do we know if the Pro store in London will be getting them in again?


----------



## nunu (May 31, 2009)

I think that they are already permanent there.


----------



## nazia (May 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_I think that they are already permanent there._

 
Are they?! And I missed them? Guess I'll be making a trip to central again this week!

Thank you!


----------



## speedygirl247 (Jun 1, 2009)

Yes they do have them at Carnaby st,  I bought some a couple of weeks ago.


----------

